

The Startup Cup: a soccer tournament for SF startups - tmyers
http://www.thestartupcup.com
We will gather several of the Bay Area's most awesome web startups for a fun day of soccer and mingling!
It will be a great way to meet other startup peeps, get to know their company, do some team bonding, and raise money for a great cause.<p>If you're in the SF Bay Area and work for the Internets, you're invited to sign-up!<p>When: Sunday, August 15th
9am- 1pm
Where: Crocker Amazon Field
@ Geneva and Moscow St., SF<p>GO TO: www.thestartupcup.com to signup your team!
======
tmyers
So far we have three teams signed-up! Wepay, Weebly, and Footbalistic.com

live link: <http://www.thestartupcup.com>

We are also looking for sponsors if your company would like to get involved
that way.

Anyone is welcome to come and watch as well!

